# Bobcat for plowing?



## Johnny V (Dec 4, 2003)

OK I am very new here and at this snow plowing idea. Long story short I own a 2000 f350 dually diesel with crew cab and LB. So the plowing world says "no plow" for such a long and heavy truck.

Then I started thinking what about a Bobcat so I can plow and use it during the summer? 

Can anyone let me know if they plow with Bobcats also how it does at plowing? I would be plowing an apartment building or 2 that has a small 30'x20' lot and a few driveways. can I get away with just using the bucket or do I need to get a snow pusher etc.

Also do these snow pushers angle to the left and right??? Trying to keep my expenses down while getting something that is useful all year round.....

I am looking at getting a diesel 7753 if that is any help....


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes you can get Blades Buckets and box's for bobcats.. 30x20 is small and you could prolly do it with just the bucket or get a snow bucket for it or a blade that angles left and right. Go to bobcat site they have pics there.

or here.. http://www.ledexindustries.com/avalanche/skidsteer.html


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Bobcat blade Pic


----------



## Johnny V (Dec 4, 2003)

Grassman:

Thank you I appreciate the help. Unless I find something used and cheap I will most likely just end up using the bucket this year as see how it goes.

If I get more buildings or people start bugging me to do theirs maybe a nice 6.5' blad would be nice and controllable...


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah your best bet is the bucket.. You buying the unit or renting for the winter ? If you buy make sure its strong enough so that in the futhure you can use it to do bigger stuff witha blade or a scoop. 

If you plan to do bigger that is.


----------



## Johnny V (Dec 4, 2003)

Grass:

I just bougth it. Needs some work as I got it from the ghetto... he he

It looks like it will be a good machine. It has the 40 horse diesel in it and a 60" bucket on it now. We will see how this winter goes and maybe will go bigger with a pusher etc.......

Now I am just dying for snow so I can play with it.... Well at least after this weekend as it will be a big "get the cat in shape" weekend.

Do you or anyone reading this know where i can get good price parts and a repair manual for something like this? I do all the work myself on everything (cars, truck, houses, apartments, etc) so I know I can do it if I have some guidance.

Also anyone know how to adjust the drive train so this thing stops creeping accross the yard everytime I jump out????? 

Also has a screen in the upper right hand corner with eletronic gauges on it. It is completely black (can nto see any read outs) but does beep at me etc. Anyone knows how to get that apart and fixed? Did not look too close but it seemed to be rivoted to the post and not sure if it need just a light or what....

any help???


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

you know i never thought of it before you said no plow on that truck i just seen one the other day he had a western on it
and i just bought my plow from a guy with that truck so why not


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

rewoodworking-What color was the truck, it may have been a friend of mine. He loves plowing in that truck.


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

i think it was Burgundy 
where are you located


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm in Huntington. I do mostly residential plowing for my landscape clients. I have a few small parking lots, too.
Where do you work? Mike


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

westhampton beach


----------



## Henry (Jan 1, 2000)

I built a plow for my skid steer and it works much better than the bucket. It's much easier to push the snow where you want it than back dragging and scooping.


----------



## pavemaster (Feb 1, 2004)

If your going to put anything on a skidsteer i would recommend a snowblower we hav 3 and they work great


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

pavemaster:

just caught up with your post

we've got an SB150 on a 463 working out fine. It needs its 'mother ship' a 93 K3500 SRW 6.5TD. We ramp it right up into the back. On a good day takes about 90 seconds to ramp & secure. We deal with a number of lots that are never quite empty/never quite full. the bobcat feeds from the corners and slots to the truck which v blades away. what size bobcats are you using?


----------



## V10SCOTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

heather lawn spray said:


> pavemaster:
> 
> just caught up with your post
> 
> we've got an SB150 on a 463 working out fine. It needs its 'mother ship' a 93 K3500 SRW 6.5TD. We ramp it right up into the back. On a good day takes about 90 seconds to ramp & secure. We deal with a number of lots that are never quite empty/never quite full. the bobcat feeds from the corners and slots to the truck which v blades away. what size bobcats are you using?


If your in the K-W area I have seen your rig.How is your truck legal to carry that kind of weight.Just curious


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

truck is 6000 #
463 is 2700 # 22.5 hp 48" blower 
GVW is 9200 #


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

cann't go wrong with bobcat


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

bobcat s-160;378856 said:


> cann't go wrong with bobcat


Now ^^ there's an unpredjudiced opinion

Update

'93 has been replaced with a '06 K2500HD duramax converted to flat deck


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Make a plow set up cheap like I did did the hole thing for under $450


----------

